# Where to buy a Green Hulk?



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone know where I can buy a Green Hulk in the GTA?

Thanks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

What is a Green Hulk ?


----------



## weebie (Nov 19, 2012)

green shrimp as ANNA refer to as greenhulk.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a green hulk.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one but its not for sale. Im waiting to see if I can afford a female in the new year to try to breed them.

They are available for $75 each from Speedieaquatics on aquabid.com
You would need a US address to get the shrimp sent to and then bring it across the Border....NO other way, Sorry.

Many suppliers won't ship into Canada, and the ones who DO carry the Greenhulk (another color morph of BKK) are among those who won't ship.

I had to have all my shrimps shipped into the US and then brought across.
I was very lucky to have had a Green Hulk in the last shipment that I got, didn't ask for it but it was in the box.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18267&highlight=green+hulk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is pic of mine. Gamma radiated LOL


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

you should team him up with a spiderman shrimp, and have it face off with Venom (BK) and Carnage (Red Fire).


----------

